# All living things



## Rat_Lover17 (Jan 17, 2018)

What do you think of the all living things rat starter kit?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The cage itself is a good size for a pair of rats. I like the 1/2" bar spacing and the horizontal bars. The doors look to be a decent size.

Some rats can be pretty aggressive plastic chewers and can gnaw through the plastic base pretty quickly. Most rats won't chew through the base but it can be a bit of a risk. 

The plastic levels can be a little difficult if you want to line them with something. Bare plastic can get annoying because pee puddles can form on them and then your rats are walking around on their own pee. This isn't incredibly sanitary. I make absorbent mats for the levels in my boys' cage but I don't know how that would work for the types of levels in the starter kit.

The style of ramps used in the Starter Kit can be difficult for rats to climb, they're a bit slippy. I would probably not use them and instead use hammocks or strategically placed lava ledges for your rats to navigate the levels.

The food that comes with the kit is pretty useless and, depending on your rats, the saucer might just be a bit of wasted space.

I see it's currently $80. I think it can be better than the Rat Manor as long as you don't have plastic chewers but for a little more money, I think there are better cages. In my opinion, the powder coated Martin's R-680 (Rat Lodge) and the single unit Critter Nation are better cages.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

It wouldn't be my first choice. I deal with my cage so often that I need something manageable. this cage has small awkward doors and pops off the base - I wouldn't enjoy using it that much. I much prefer my single critter nation cage.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Personally, any sort of cage starter kit isn’t something I’d recommend buying. These cages are usually small and marketed towards “baby” rats, who usually grow much quicker than you’d expect and quickly need another cage. Plus, young rats are quite active, so giving them as much space as possible is a good idea. The other thing with starter kits is that most of the “extra” things (like foods, toys, etc) aren’t really useable, or if they are, they aren’t useful for long. I go ahead and buy the largest cage you can (I also have a single critter nation) and then buy the other items based on your own preference and research.


----------



## Rat_Lover17 (Jan 17, 2018)

I bought an all living things off of craigslist. The lady I bought it from was very nice and she provided bedding, rat food and a carrier cage. The all living things cage is really big in my opinion. Way bigger then I expected. It can house up to 3 rats according to the cage calculator, and I can't wait to get my new rats to put in it. It was a really good deal and cost me only $60.


----------



## Othello (Mar 21, 2018)

I had that cage. *BEWARE* my dominant rat attacked my third rat due to there not being sufficient space for three males. I upgraded to a double unit critter nation ( there was a sale and I got a good price for it.) for two rats I would say it's a good cage. Nice for traveling. But they did manage to chew through the base which is also why I had to upgrade.


----------



## Rat_Lover17 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am getting 2 females, and as soon as I have the money, I will upgrade to a single critter nation. I am just super excited for rats, and couldn't wait to save my money. I will be getting them a bigger cage in the end of the summer probably or sooner if I have the money.


----------



## trico (Oct 31, 2017)

I had it for my babies during quarantine before I moved them in with their brother's, so it's fine for babies size wise, but I wouldn't recommend it. Cleaning it is a pain in the ass and it's a challenge to assemble and disassemble. It's also a bit not sturdy. Critter Nation would be your best bet.


----------

